
XOmB Exokernel OS written in D - fogus
http://wiki.xomb.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
======
CountHackulus
I guess D really is becoming more popular. I'm hoping it'll eventually
overtake C, much the same way C has overtaken COBOL. Guess I should dust off
my "D Programming Language" book.

Regardless of the language used however, this is a great resource for learning
about OS development.

~~~
scott_s
Don't dust off your old one, read Andrei Alexandrescu's new one:
[http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0321635361/modecdesi-...](http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0321635361/modecdesi-20)
(I believe that is Alexandrescu's affiliate link). It covers D2. As a C++
programmer who has exploited many corners of C++, I am pleased and impressed
with the design of D2. (I can't say what was present in the first version.)

~~~
CountHackulus
That was in fact the book I was referring to. I got it long enough ago that
it's the version without an author on the front cover.

I think I'm coming from the same place as you. I've explored enough C++ to
know its many pitfalls, and I'm impressed with some of the things they've done
with D2.

~~~
scott_s
Then that copy is 1 out of 1830 (<http://erdani.com/>). Hold on to it!

------
stcredzero
My whimsical hope: that an OS distro based on the XOmB exokernel will be
called "Exosystem, eXperimental Operating system-XOmB" or "Exs XO-XOmB" for
short.

~~~
thomas11
Not sure if that's worse or the "GNU Hurd" pair of pairs of mutually recursive
acronyms. [1]

[1]
[http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd/what_is_the_gnu_hurd/o...](http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd/what_is_the_gnu_hurd/origin_of_the_name.html)

~~~
stcredzero
Actually, the point is to make a meta-reference to the Scott Pilgrim
reference.

